# intarsia pattern help



## mokeanne (May 26, 2014)

i'm a beginner scroll saw fanatic. but i'm looking into getting into intarsia. this is a project that i eventually want to do, but since i don't have a lot of hands on experience with intarsia i was wondering if it would be ok to ask about a pattern.

this is the image i want to use, and the bottom is what i have so far. my question is would certain angles or cuts be easier? any suggestions or criticism is appreciated. i want to get it done by christmas.


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you're looking for a dead nut fit of pieces of one color into the other you would want to double bevel cut these. I posted a blog on this and how I create my patterns here on LJ:

http://lumberjocks.com/jfk4032/blog/40579

If you have any specific questions, or need any help, you can PM me.
Best and good luck,
Joel


----------

